# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Orange Cherry Shrimp

## joydiv

Just to share, different colour morph of the cherry shrimps

Orange cherry





Yellow cherry

----------


## beetroot

So Orange Cherry is different from Orange Shrimp? Bred from Cherry?

I know Yellow Shrimp is bred from the Cherry family, but not Orange Shrimp.

----------


## joydiv

I think there are 2 differnet variants of orange shrimp. the one available is not breed from Cherries but from Indonesia.

----------


## silane

Do you mean they are wild caught?

----------


## theanswerseeker

nice.. i like.. the orange is cool but don't know if they have the sakura version of orange cherry..

----------


## YiDaLi

Will it grow more red at a later stage?

----------


## joydiv

The orange shrimp from what i know is called sunkist here. They are wild collected according the LFS guy here.

The orange variant of the cherry is farm bred.

So far it's still orange, but i think as it grows the orange might fade. I also notice cherries in high ph tank tend to be more orange than red. Can't confirm though.

----------


## Fuzzy

Polyart at C328 has Orange Shrimp available, I just saw last night, Didn't take note of pricing but I think they were $1.00 each. Quite pronounced orange, but more on the translucent side, look quite nice.

But if they're wild caught I don't think I want to try.

----------


## Spid

Thanks for sharing bro.

Neocardina can have many color morphs. However to make it stable it will take space and time. 

I have taken one orange morph from my sakura colony which are neocardinas quite some time ago.

----------


## joydiv

I am not sure where the ones sold at polyart are from. They could be orange cherries, but if you mix them with the others, I guess the colours will be washed out in the next few generation.

Yup I agree... and I think need to have a few to start.

----------


## Fuzzy

I'm tempted to buy 10 to put in with my red cherries and see what happens, heh. I'll ask if they're bred or wild caught when I go down next.

----------


## Quixotic

> I am not sure where the ones sold at polyart are from. They could be orange cherries, but if you mix them with the others, I guess the colours will be washed out in the next few generation.
> 
> Yup I agree... and I think need to have a few to start.


I am not so sure that they are _Neocaridina heteropoda_ "orange". As far as I am aware, they are not because there hasn't been any reports of breeding at all that I know of (not overseas, not locally). If they are indeed _N. heteropoda_ "orange", then this doesn't quite make sense. I would be happy to be proven wrong if someone could point me to a successful breeding report.

I have also not heard of _N. heteropoda_ "orange" in the market until now. All that I know is that the orange shrimp in the market are _Caridina_ cf. _propinqua_, so I am rather confused now. Therefore, I have a suspicion that the "orange" cherry shrimp that joydiv (not meaning to doubt you) mentioned are actually _C._ cf. _propinqua_ (I can't differentiate between _Neocaridina_ and _Caridina_ for my life).

Can this be verifiable just by looking at pictures? Experts?  :Razz: 

One other thing that I have read elsewhere that there is indeed another orange shrimp, which apparently comes from Sulawesi. Unfortunately, there is little information of this and no suggested identified species. But it seems to point to it being the "sunkist" shrimp that joydiv has been talking about.

Well, the problem with shrimps is that sometimes colour (or to an extent, pictures) cannot be used to definitely determine some of the shrimp species as they are variable, and with the use of common/trade names, no wonder we can really get confused at times.

Note: For those uninitiated, _N. heteropoda_ is the species of shrimp from which cherry shrimp is line bred from. Hence, "orange" cherry shrimps (mentioned by joydiv) are actually _N. heteropoda_ (or a different species, or even hybrids).  :Wink:

----------


## Spid

> I am not so sure that they are _Neocaridina heteropoda_ "orange". As far as I am aware, they are not because there hasn't been any reports of breeding at all that I know of (not overseas, not locally). If they are indeed _N. heteropoda_ "orange", then this doesn't quite make sense. I would be happy to be proven wrong if someone could point me to a successful breeding report.
> 
> I have also not heard of _N. heteropoda_ "orange" in the market until now. All that I know is that the orange shrimp in the market are _Caridina_ cf. _propinqua_, so I am rather confused now. Therefore, I have a suspicion that the "orange" cherry shrimp that joydiv (not meaning to doubt you) mentioned are actually _C._ cf. _propinqua_ (I can't differentiate between _Neocaridina_ and _Caridina_ for my life).
> 
> Can this be verifiable just by looking at pictures? Experts? 
> 
> One other thing that I have read elsewhere that there is indeed another orange shrimp, which apparently comes from Sulawesi. Unfortunately, there is little information of this and no suggested identified species. But it seems to point to it being the "sunkist" shrimp that joydiv has been talking about.
> 
> Well, the problem with shrimps is that sometimes colour (or to an extent, pictures) cannot be used to definitely determine some of the shrimp species as they are variable, and with the use of common/trade names, no wonder we can really get confused at times.
> ...


Those sold in LFS label as "orange shrimps" are definetly not Neocaridina heteropoda. But those shrimps posted by bro joydiv are and they seemed to me like males. 

LFS "orange shrimps" cannot be bred in our normal freshwater as their offsprings are larvaes and not shrimplets. What species they belong to Im not too sure.

As for sulawesi "orange", I think they should be similar to what those orange shrimps sold at LFS, since those orange shrimps do come from Indonesia too.

----------


## silane

> I am not so sure that they are _Neocaridina heteropoda_ "orange". As far as I am aware, they are not because there hasn't been any reports of breeding at all that I know of (not overseas, not locally). If they are indeed _N. heteropoda_ "orange", then this doesn't quite make sense. I would be happy to be proven wrong if someone could point me to a successful breeding report.
> 
> I have also not heard of _N. heteropoda_ "orange" in the market until now. All that I know is that the orange shrimp in the market are _Caridina_ cf. _propinqua_, so I am rather confused now. Therefore, I have a suspicion that the "orange" cherry shrimp that joydiv (not meaning to doubt you) mentioned are actually _C._ cf. _propinqua_ (I can't differentiate between _Neocaridina_ and _Caridina_ for my life).
> 
> Can this be verifiable just by looking at pictures? Experts? 
> 
> One other thing that I have read elsewhere that there is indeed another orange shrimp, which apparently comes from Sulawesi. Unfortunately, there is little information of this and no suggested identified species. But it seems to point to it being the "sunkist" shrimp that joydiv has been talking about.
> 
> Well, the problem with shrimps is that sometimes colour (or to an extent, pictures) cannot be used to definitely determine some of the shrimp species as they are variable, and with the use of common/trade names, no wonder we can really get confused at times.
> ...



The orange shrimp that is wildcaught from Indoesia is _Caridina cf. propinqua_, its trade name are Sunset, Sunkits or Orange shrimps. They look different of jovdiv's first pic.

----------


## Fuzzy

I checked with one of the uncles at Polyart. The Orange Shrimp they are selling are a species of Tiger Shrimp.

$1.00 a piece, about 1.5cm length most of them.

----------


## silane

> I checked with one of the uncles at Polyart. The Orange Shrimp they are selling are a species of Tiger Shrimp.
> 
> $1.00 a piece, about 1.5cm length most of them.


They know what they are talking or you know what they mean?

----------


## joydiv

There should be at least two different types, species? of orange shrimps from what I know. I will try to get some more from "wild caught" sources and try to get a picture. 

The picture I posted is diffinitely N. heteropoda, as that's the only type in my tank.

And I dont think orange shrimps has anything to do with tigers.

----------


## 69efan69

i got this orange shrimp from polyart few weeks back. very nice looking shrimp to me.

with cherries:

----------


## Quixotic

The trouble with trade names.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Fuzzy

> They know what they are talking or you know what they mean?


Just repeating what they told me, I doubt they are tiger shrimp, but that's the official line from the shop.

They are the ones in 69efan69's picture though.

----------


## joydiv

Yup... fanciful names will sell more !

----------


## jetset

Definitely not Tigers. I keep my oranges from Polyart in a 28-30 deg tank. Tigers would have died by now without chilled water.

These oranges somehow don't breed but I have seen a few berried ones (two to be exact) in the polyart tanks a few months ago.

----------


## stonespot

HI I got all these so called orange shrimps from the berried sakura shrimps i bought. I suspect they bred with Yellow shrimps. They are placed together in the LFS tank. (Yellow shrimps are all males and the infamous solid sakura shrimps are all big and pregnant all over the tank).

----------


## Morgan01

Orange shrimps in my tank all turning red looking more like cherries  :Huh?:  :Surprised:  :Shocked:

----------

